# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Какая разница между возвратиться and вернуться?

## Antonio1986

Какая разница между возвратиться and вернуться? 
They are both sovershennyi vid of vozvrashat'sya
Please!

----------


## Lampada

Твои вопросы делаются для меня всё труднее и труднее. :: 
Этот мне напомнил две хорошие песни: 
http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82-%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87-%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0-5645/index2.html#post134742   http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D1%8F-...420/#post36668

----------


## Lampada

> Какая разница между возвратиться and вернуться? 
> They are both sovershennyi vid of vozvrashat'sya
> Please!

 Это производные от двух глаголов похожего значения:  _возвратить_ и _вернуть. _ Да, у них одинаковый несовершенный вид_:  возвращать. _ Вот тут есть немного:  http://www.italki.com/question/196186    В общем:  *синонимы.* 
И тут:   http://masterrussian.com/verbs/vozvraschat_vernut.htm  
Я бы тоже не сказала _Возврати мне книгу!_, только _Верни...!_  _ Он вернул мне деньги. Он вернулся. _ Но_ Возвратился из далёких странствий_ звучит лучше, более поэтично.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Это производные от двух глаголов похожего значения:  _возвратить_ и _вернуть. _ Да, у них одинаковый несовершенный вид_:  возвращать. _ Вот тут есть немного:  What's the difference between возвратить & вернуть? - Learn Russian - italki Answers    В общем:  *синонимы.* 
> И тут:   возвращать/вернуть - Russian Verb Conjugations - Tense, Participle, Aspect  
> Я бы тоже не сказала _Возврати мне книгу!_, только _Верни...!_  _ Он вернул мне деньги. Он вернулся. _ Но_ Возвратился из далёких странствий_ звучит лучше, более поэтично.

 Eta zhizn'. Inogda kakie-to veshi nelzya ob'yasnit'. No ya derzhu vash primer: Verni mne dengi. 
Spasibo.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Твои вопросы делаются для меня всё труднее и труднее.

 Po etoi prichine Vy uvilechili moi Replying Power from 1 to 2? 
Kogda eto sluchilos'?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Сложный вопрос. ) 
Gramota.ru утверждают, что в современном русском языке это полные синонимы. 
Иногда кажется, что в какой-то ситуации один из этих глаголо звучит лучше другого. Но, насколько я знаю, не существует твердого правила на этот счет, и во многом выбор определяется личными предпочтениями говорящего. 
Ну и немного бесполезных фактов.  :: 
У этих слов разное происхождение. 
"Возвращаться"/"возвратиться" пришло из церковнославянского языка. А "вернуться" произошло от  древнерусского слова "ворочаться". Кстати, в книгах, песнях, а изредка и в речи, до сих пор встречается слово "_воротиться_" (в значении "вернуться"). 
Например:  *Иосиф Бродский
Воротишься на родину. Ну что ж... (1961)* 
     Воротишься на родину. Ну что ж.
     Гляди вокруг, кому еще ты нужен,
     кому теперь в друзья ты попадешь?
     Воротишься, купи себе на ужин 
     какого-нибудь сладкого вина,
     смотри в окно и думай понемногу:
     во всем твоя одна, твоя вина,
     и хорошо. Спасибо. Слава Богу. 
     Как хорошо, что некого винить,
     как хорошо, что ты никем не связан,
     как хорошо, что до смерти любить
     тебя никто на свете не обязан. 
     Как хорошо, что никогда во тьму
     ничья рука тебя не провожала,
     как хорошо на свете одному
     идти пешком с шумящего вокзала. 
     Как хорошо, на родину спеша,
     поймать себя в словах неоткровенных
     и вдруг понять, как медленно душа
     заботится о новых переменах.

----------


## Lampada



----------

